# used magnaflow for cheap



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone intrested in maganaflow stainless cat back exhaust retails for 800+$ would like to see 550$ for it fits 05-06 gto 6speed


----------



## dwil (Aug 13, 2006)

Just curious, why are you looking to get rid of it?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

yes OP it does retail for that price, but you can get brand new ship to the door (like mine was) for $635 $585 w/o shipping cost. Dude,your cost is tooo high. :cool


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

i am looking to take the stock exhaust and put it back on with cut outs ezz do you mind showing me the web site you got it from is that the whole exhaust or just the mufflers?


----------

